# ftp-upload



## Gustaf (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss ein ftp-upload-Applet in eine Webseite einbauen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem mit dem Signet. Ich habe gelesen, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist mal eben so ein Signet zu bekommen. Meine Frage ist nun ob es überhaupt Sinn macht sich
damit auseinander zu setzen. 
Oder oist es vielleicht besser auf ein vorgefertigtes Upload-Tool zurückzugreifen, was ja auch nicht ganz billig ist.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ne andere Alternative um ein Upload größerer Daten zu machen??

Danke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Apr 2005)

warum ein applet und kein servlet ? is doch viel einfacher

guck dir mal die fileupload lib an (jakarta.apache.org)


----------



## DP (26. Apr 2005)

oder den von enterprisedt.com nehmen


----------



## Gustaf (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Kann man damit auch größere uploads machen auch wenn der php-Scriptupload begrenzt ist??


----------



## DP (26. Apr 2005)

mit dem teil von enterprisedt kannste uploaden bis der server platzt


----------



## gustaf (26. Apr 2005)

Hi,

danke 
Leider ist es das erste Mal das ich mit jsp arbeite. Gibt es daz eine gute Anleitung oder ein Tutorial?? :roll:


----------



## Xenobyte (26. Apr 2005)

Ich arbeite mich auch gerade in JSPs ein. Ich finde http://www.jsptutorial.org/ ziemlich gut.


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2005)

OK,
mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Funzt das Ganze auf nem Appache Server???


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

nein


----------

